# Wie kriege ich so ein Schriftband hin



## lumberjack-re (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo, bin noch nen absoluter Anfänger. Würde gerne wissen, wie man das Schriftband beim Wappen (oben links) hinbekommt.

Bin für Hilfe sehr dankbar. 

Hier der Link: http://www.agf.co.dk/


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Mai 2005)

Mit derm Pfasdwerkzeug würde ich sagen, weil mit selbigen jede x-beliebige Form erstellt werden kann.


----------



## Santiago (1. Mai 2005)

MS Word hat so was bei den Autoformen, wenn du das Office hast.


----------

